
I don't need types - signa11
https://dmerej.info/blog/post/trying-mypy/
======
tabtab
The big problem I found with type-centric languages is that they end up using
long chains of types that are hard to reason about. With dynamic languages you
usually just have to "match a structure" and don't have a tree of type
dependencies to grok and/or tangle up your code.

Still I wish it were easy to check the basic type of parameters to avoid
surprises. I propose a series of characters to check basic types:

    
    
      # = integer
      % = decimal/floating number
      @ = date/time
      ~ = required (not blank or empty)
    

And it would be "parse-able as" rather than have a hidden type tag inside
variables[1]. That's why we don't need a string: everything can be a string.

Example:

    
    
      function foo(#myInt, ~@myRequiredDate, %myNumber, myString) {
         write(myInt, myRequiredDate, etc);
      }
    

See how compact that is? You don't need the markers inside the function body.

[1] I'm against tagged typing, other than for internal optimization.
Essentially a programmer can think of every variable as a string, and types a
feature of fitting a format (parsing). Tagged types are hard to debug because
they are not WYSIWYG: you can't tell from the output what the tag is.

------
crooked-v
I really wish there was a Typescript mode that did Option/Result style stuff.
As it is, there's little to nothing to handle exception throwing or Promise
failures.

